# Saw a mouse outside



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forums! It is not an uncommon occurrence for mice to be outside. They run the risk of getting eaten by rat snakes, but it's no biggie. They eat what they can, and love tender shoots of plants.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Mice are everywhere outside. Next step is for you to get a snake like Larry has living in his shop to eat them for you.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

But if a rat snake eats a mouse should it not then be called ...a mouse snake ?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> .a mouse snake ?


Actually it is an appetizer


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ssscsam said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was just watering my garden and saw a mouse run through really fast. It was so fast I couldn't 100% tell how it looked like. But it was fast and ran off and I believe it had a tail. If I saw this one mouse outside at daytime, do you think I have more outside or is it possible it was just passing through or somewhere in my neighbors yard?
> 
> ...


I would call my neighbor and politely request that they keep their mouse
in their own yard! Nip this in the bud before they let their dog or cat
wander into your yard. :vs_no_no_no:

Welcome to the forum. :smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

She's kidding ssscsam. Don't call your neighbor. Mice & rats are everywhere.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Actually, I think ssscsam was just making a funny first post - and was kidding! 
:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Actually, I think ssscsam was just making a funny first post - and was kidding!
> :biggrin2:


I don't think so. Many people write about a bug they saw. Different life experiences.:smile:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Mice outside are ok, Mice inside are not ok.

Especially if theyre not paying rent


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Mice inside are not ok.


That's why we have one standing guard most of the time.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Good Grief, I about jumped out of my skin when I opened the porch picture. Was not expecting to see that black serpent. I have some serious snakaphobia just like my wife has arachnophobia. . 

Don't they have cats in Georgia ?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Don't they have cats in Georgia ?


Yeah, but he is a pud head.

Tink is my "snake" dog. She barks in a high pitch when she homes in.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Speaking of cats and snakes. ..My wife had a male cat now departed, that to say "his elevator did not go all the way up"...was a understatement. 

I was working in the shop one day, when my wife saw this cat in the pic doing just one of his weird things with boxes, walking along the back fence slowly.

Just like that he did not have a care in the world, yet he had the tail end of a 3 feet long snake in his mouth ….dragging it behind him.

As the cat plodded along, this snake was biting the cat right on his rear end. And the snake kept striking and striking the cats rear end, until its mouth got so full of cat hair it looked like it had just ate a big black and white cotton candy puff. 

The cat just kept on walking though, like it was not even there. He dragged the snake over onto the neighbors yard, and then on out of sight. So he was my pal from that day on. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Speaking of cats and snakes. ..My wife had a male cat now departed, that to say "his elevator did not go all the way up"...was a understatement.
> 
> I was working in the shop one day, when my wife saw this cat in the pic doing just one of his weird things with boxes, walking along the back fence slowly.
> 
> ...


What kind of snake?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> What kind of snake?



The missus said it was all black so I took it to be the common black snake we have around here. So my buddy cat Possum was not in any real danger. Other than maybe his rear end looking a baboons, with no hair on it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> cats love them and eats like party dinner.


Where do you get this stuff? Cats don't EAT mice. They play with them, then kill them and leave them alone. Brush up on your English and research your statements.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Cats don't eat mice? Our cats ate mice, after playing with them. We could tell if a cat caught a mouse, there was often a blood spot where the cat killed and ate the mouse. Cats did not like snakes, but I never saw a cat kill a snake. I did see a cat that kept batting at a bullsnake. The snake would hiss at the cat, then the cat would bat at the snake. i was fun, until the cat went to bat the snake at the same time the snake feinted at the cat. Both cat and snake ended up in my lap, I went straight up. I do not know who was most freightened, cat, snake or me!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cats kill mice regardless of being well-fed. Hungry ones will eat their innards. Well-fed ones just play too rough.

I've seen cats kill snakes. It's on youtube, too.
In the Congo where 80% of land snakes are poisonous, it's kill or be killed. There are dead snakes all over the road where people throw them to show they're dead. 

I have cats & have only seen one rat in 10 yrs & they were tossing it up in the air, pretending it was still alive.

I bet there's a video of a big (jungle) cat killing a snake.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

A post was removed btw.


----------



## Fman (Nov 9, 2018)

ssscsam said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was just watering my garden and saw a mouse run through really fast. It was so fast I couldn't 100% tell how it looked like. But it was fast and ran off and I believe it had a tail. If I saw this one mouse outside at daytime, do you think I have more outside or is it possible it was just passing through or somewhere in my neighbors yard?
> 
> ...


Last fall I killed one outside. I was raking leaves and since I had the rake in hand, I snuck up behind him and... Felt kinda bad because it was _outside_ That's kinda a DMZ in a way but it was the time of year when experts say mice start looking to get inside.


----------



## prairiewind (Jan 26, 2019)

Just put traps outside. There won't be that many mice, and the ones there are will die in your traps. Better fight the war outside where there is no real hassle. Snap traps, as glue traps are kind of mean.



To be honest, you could even use live traps if you don't mind checking them all the time and driving 5 km. (Mice are dirty, though, and pee when scared, so live traps are a good way of getting yourself sick).


My neighbours are kind of dirty, so I also have poison bait stations outside. The ethics of these bothers me, with the possibility of cross poisoning, but I spent the past months fixing a mouse problem from when we moved in, and my mouse war is ALL OUT!


I think I won this year. House is mouse-proofed, no mice inside past five months, and all the dead mice outside were near my property perimeter, and that all happened a few weeks ago. I think it's too cold now, and they either have homes now, or died.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> The ethics of these bothers me, with the possibility of cross poisoning


I let the snakes take care of mine, but on occasion in areas where the snakes are vacant, I use Rat-X (available from Orange). It is not poison and can't cross contaminate to other animals. It works great.


----------

